# Hollywood Strings - Opinions on EQ?



## Rob Elliott (Jun 7, 2011)

With the recent thread going about for LASS EQ suggestions - I thought I would start one for HS. I love 'suggestions' as it always sends me down roads not thought to travel. The 'sords' eq button on HS really softens (and thins out) the strings up but here is my template settings for HS (for the lows and tend to scoop out some additional boominess (250-275 hz)


3.9 khz - 2.5db (fairly narrow Q)
1K - 1-2 Khz -1-2 (easy Q)

(sometimes I'll take 2db out of the 2.9Khz range - easy Q)


--I typically don't like to do 'additive' eq'ing but if the cue is dense and the strings need to sit more on top of the mix - I'll gently slope up 9.5K+ (+2-3 db).

(primarily using VSL's eq and Voxengo's gliss eq)


Looking forward to others opinions. Of course no project ends up exactly like the template but gots to start somewheres.


----------



## artinro (Jun 7, 2011)

Hey Rob, which mic positions do you typically use with HS? 

I use a (roughly) similar base for my HS template when I'm mixing the Mains with the Close mics. On other cues where I mix the Mids with the Divisis, I find I don't EQ much at all...maybe some slight dip in the 200-250 range.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jun 7, 2011)

artinro @ Tue Jun 07 said:


> Hey Rob, which mic positions do you typically use with HS?
> 
> I use a (roughly) similar base for my HS template when I'm mixing the Mains with the Close mics. On other cues where I mix the Mids with the Divisis, I find I don't EQ much at all...maybe some slight dip in the 200-250 range.




Excellent question. My template is set up with the mids and DIV A and B. (I have used the Mains and close from time to time though). Maybe just me and what I like with strings (especially Vln 1/2 and VC) - but I like to roll off a bit of the 'nasal/harshness' (1K, 2.9K, 3.9K) - not tons but gives the vlns a tad more 'vintage/ribbon mic' sound - less strident. Of course the cue ALWAYS drives the final eq - just curious as to folks approach.


----------



## Christian F. Perucchi (Aug 21, 2011)

What about matching HS sound with Lass ? anyone tried that yet? and how? i found HS timbre very very nice and lush.


----------



## dedersen (Aug 22, 2011)

I think there's much more to it than just EQ. They way LASS has been recorded (in divisi sections), it's just a bit more difficult to get that huge, very lush Hollywood sound. You can definitely EQ LASS to be a more lush (the FORTI impulses are brilliant for this), but it still sounds like a smaller ensemble than Hollywood Strings, I think. Not that this is necessarily bad, mind you, I love LASS. :D

One thing I have had a fair amount of succes with is blending LASS and Cinematic Strings. I keep LASS at the front, but just mix in a slight amount of CS to give that larger ensemble sound. Quite effective.


----------



## Gabriel Oliveira (Aug 22, 2011)

Rob Elliott @ Tue Jun 07 said:


> With the recent thread going about for LASS EQ suggestions ...



Where, please? :roll:


----------



## SvK (Aug 22, 2011)

I use no eq on HS....

best,
SvK


----------



## Dan Mott (Aug 23, 2011)

SvK @ Tue Aug 23 said:


> I use no eq on HS....
> 
> best,
> SvK



Neither do I. The sound is so good that I just don't want to touch it with an EQ.

A good balance volume wise seems to do the trick anyway, but I suppose if you have a busy mix and the strings aren't the main part, then I I'd use EQ if they were cluttering up other main instruments.


----------



## Consona (Apr 13, 2012)

How big impact on sound has _finger position_ feature?

There is too many things about using HS that need some demonstration, imo.


----------

